# Best fish finder/gps for the buck?



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking into replacing my fish finder on my boat. Looking to start saving some side cash the upgrade it before the spring. What's the best bang for the buck on a fish finder/ gps unit. Bought my boat last year an it has an outdated Garmin unit. 

I know there are a lot of different options etc. I'm just starting to look into things. I don't want to break the bank, but would be willing to throw a couple hundred on one. I mainly fish inland lakes in central ohio, but am going to try an make a few erie trips this yr. 

I know buying new you get warranty etc, but Is looking used a good option?

Just trying to look into some options and I trust this sites opinion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had Garmin, Humminbird, Eagle and Lowrance. II prefer Lowrance based on past experience. You may consider raising the amount to invest as there are some darn good combo sonar/GPS Lowrance units available in the $350 to$400 range and they should begin to be offered at lower pricing as winter progresses. Same comments hold true for other name brands but I believe Lowrance provides the best picture overall.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

This time last year,they had some killer deals like my elite-5 DSI combo reg $600 for $299.This season,I've seen very few deals.

For the couple hundred price range,you're looking at something like an Elite-4 but with no gps. 

When I do come across a good deal,I let everyone know in the Hot Deals section. I check out cabelas,BPS,gandermountain,acadameysports,and digital oasis. 

Members here are always upgrading so you may get a good deal at the OGF marketplace section.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I picked up an Lowrance Elite 4x combo for my son's boat before Christmas & it was either $249 or $299 at Cabelas. On the small side for my old eyes, but it is a color unit. I have a Lowrance 5X combo on mine & really like it as well. If you notice a trend, I'm a Lowrance guy all the way.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! Those lowrance 4 seem to be in the price range, but I'm willing to wait an go up a lil for a good unit just can't break the bank. I've been looking at Lowrance and hummingbird 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I have had Garmin, Humminbird, Eagle and Lowrance. II prefer Lowrance based on past experience. You may consider raising the amount to invest as there are some darn good combo sonar/GPS Lowrance units available in the $350 to$400 range and they should begin to be offered at lower pricing as winter progresses. Same comments hold true for other name brands but I believe Lowrance provides the best picture overall.


What he said


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

After doing more research and talking to my buddy that I'm in on the boat with, I'm wanting something better, considering elite 5 or 7 hdi, we are redoing the interior deck and carpet right now so I have some time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the elite seven and love it


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

KPI said:


> I have the elite seven and love it


For the money.....excellent unit! Really like mine too!


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

If your going to spend $300 on an elite just save longer and get a hds5 or 7. You will never have to replace it.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Much appreciate the insight! Once I get this deck and carpet in, as long as there is no major unforeseen problems I'll be getting into a finder. I'll keep posted 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

